# Betta plant



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Bendy Betta and plant*

My new betta is in his new temporarly in a 2 gallon tank, and i wanted to get him a nice plant instead of the fake one thats in there right now. what is a good plant for bettas, do they specifically like a certain plant? or could i just use java fern or something simple like that? and also he seems to be able to bend himslef into a U shape when weaving through plastic plants, is that normal?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Actually I heard bettas like to have java fern in their tanks. I would go with one or two of them for your tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Aponogetons. Just as easy to grow and cheaper. You can buy packs of the from Walmart for a few dollars. They are bulb plants.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

No kidding they like that stuff too? I love those bulbs, should I practically cover my whole 2.5 gallon tank with plants with my betta in it? A variety of plants, not just the bulbs.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

unfortunatly i have a small walmart near me that doesnt sell fish or plants, and my LFS doesnt sell that plant either, so i geuss I'll have to get some java fern.

Thanks for the help

but is it normal that he's so bendy?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, it's normal that he's so bendy. You should see them when they spawn.


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

*Plants for Betta*

Adding plants for Bettas is a great way to create interest for them. Plants give them shelter and places to investigate. Any plants should work, though fine leaved ones like hornwort or java moss may give them more to investigate. They just love staring down moving things.  

But my all time favorite for them are large floating plants that they can rest on. In my experience, they have always loved floating water sprite. They will rest there, search for things, etc. You may even find them almost out of the water just lying on one of the leaves. I think they like it because they don't always have to rise to the surface to breathe. It's an easy enough plant to grow, and not too hard to find, though it is often sold as a substrate plant.

Take care!

Chris


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for all your help, im going out to my LFS now to pick up some plants.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

My betta really seems to love the hornwart the best, so do my ghost shrimp.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations  I'll plan to add some shrimp but here they're too small to escape from the betta Ha ha!


----------

